# Okaloosa Island Pier Tarpon Tournament - Weekends in July 2015



## LTRAIN (Aug 21, 2008)

Okaloosa Island Pier is holding a "Weekends Only" Tarpon Tournament.

Dates: July 3-5 
July 10-12
July 17-19
Jul 24-26
Jul 31-Aug 2

Times: Sunrise to Sunset.

Rules: - One point scored for each Tarpon fought to Okaloosa Island Pier pilings.
- King mackerel over 25# worth .5 points.(over the railing)
- Sailfish worth .5 points.(touch with rope) 
- Confirm score by touching Tarpon with rope provided by Pier Tournaments Inc. along with a photo of 
rope touching Tarpon posted to Pier Tournaments Inc. Facebook page. 
- No Pic = No Point. 
- Winner take all. Team with most points on Aug 2 (sunset) wins pot. 

Entry: $50.00 per team. Submit team names to Pier Tournaments Inc. Facebook. (Keep it clean please : ) )
1-4 Man Teams (no more than 4 persons per team)
No Kill Tournament - One point deducted for rule violators.

Thanks, 
Lionell


----------



## MTank411 (May 24, 2015)

Shared the info over at https://www.facebook.com/groups/Beach2BayFishing Looking forward to seeing the entries.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

How are they unhooking the fish at the pilings?


----------



## fillet'o'fish (Jan 10, 2014)

how are they not killing a 25+ king that has to come over the rail for points? i dont think anyone down there will be catching and releasing a king that big.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Smh...


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

damn dog hunters


----------

